# Solved: Music Match Jukebox - won't open!



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi,
*Dell Dimension 4400
Windows XP Home
Music Match Jukebox (packaged with my Dell at purchase)
IE6/Firefox 0.8*

*Problem*: Music Match Jukebox will not open

I've used MMJB for a couple of years with no problem. 
Today I went to open the Program to add some new music files.

Upon clicking on the Shortcut that I've always used I received a message that there was an update (free) available and would I like to update. 
I clicked on "yes" and that's when my problem started (or course I would want to upgrade the Program if offered, as in this case).

In starting the update process, it went through a download process and got to a point where it told me to *"insert the MMJB disc"* (or something to that affect)". 
At this point I wondered why I was asked for a "disc" so, being unprepared for this, I clicked on "stop" the download.

Then, in trying to start MMJB from my shortcut I receive this.... 









I did a Search and the *mmjb.exe* file is in the *Programs>Music Match>Music Match Update* folder (I assume where it's supposed to be since I've never done anything to these MM folders).

Here is an additional error message I received when checking Music Match *Properties* 
(from Start>All Programs>Music Match>right click>Properties)....









Now, whenever I try going to All Programs>Music Match I receive that "searching for mmjb.exe message box.

I've rebooted my system and get the same result when I try and start MMJB.

Not sure what to do at this point. Before calling Dell or taking other action I thought I'd start this thread and see what feedback I might receive.

I'm a little befuddled at this point. 

Thanks for any help,
Telstar


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

What the message windows are telling you is that the mmjb.exe file that's needed to start Music Match has either been moved or deleted. Sounds like it's been moved by the attempted update.

Find the "mmjb.exe" file in Program Files\Music Match\Music Match Update again and double click on it to open it. If Music Match opens and runs, then all you need to do is change where the shortcut is looking for its target.

If it doesn't open, post back.

If it does open, to change the shortcut to use the new, correct path to mmjb.exe, click on the shortcut and when you get the "Missing Shortcut" error message, click on the Browse button. Then navigate to C:\Program Files\Music Match\Music Match Update and click on mmjb.exe, then OK.

The shortcut will then point to the correct file and should work again.

Please post back with the results.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Miz said:


> What the message windows are telling you is that the mmjb.exe file that's needed to start Music Match has either been moved or deleted. Sounds like it's been moved by the attempted update.


Hi *Miz*, thank you for your reply.

Yep, seems logical that that update attempt messed me up (wonder what that was all about anyway?....oh well).

Ok, using Windows Explorer I found *mmjb.exe* where I said it was located and when I double-clicked on it (also tried right-click>OPEN) I received this....









Also, I've noticed that my Desktop Shortcut Icon has changed to this generic looking Icon replacing (what was) the Music Match logo....I should mention however that one of the things I did initially when I saw I could not open MM with the original Shortcut was to remove that Shortcut (to Recycle Bin) that I had and replace it with a new one which has subsequently changed to this one.....









If indeed "some files" are corrupted as the error message said I went through all the backup disks I received with my Dell purchase but, I do not see one especially for Music Match. I was thinking I could perhaps reinstall to replace corrupted files but, looks like that's out of the question.

Telstar

*ADD EDIT*
To rule out any intrusions (Trojans, Hijacks, etc) I just ran Spybot and Ad-aware and they both came up clean.

Also, I'm wondering if, since when I click on Properties and get the "Target not valid" message....
(*Target is: C:\Program Files\Music Match\Music Match Jukebox\mmjb.exe*) 
what would happen if I pointed the Target to where *mmjb.exe* is presently located or could I move it back to \Music Match\MMJB\mmjb.exe where it was originally?

Just a thought. 
Telstar


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

*PROBLEM SOLVED!!*

First of all, Google searches helped me discover that MusicMatch Jukebox is a freeware available to anyone....*ex...Tucows*

I downloaded OVER my existing MMJB version (no uninstall) and all is working ok.

My settings and Music Library were saved to the newly installed version so, no loss of any music files.

I "unchecked" the box to notify me of any future upgrades available (don't want to go through this again...lol). 
I don't have the latest version (there is a v 8.1). I'll think about that later on.

Thanks again *Miz*, :up:

Telstar


----------



## zdog (Apr 7, 2004)

Telstar,

I've had similar problems with MMJ updates...and I came to the same conclusion as you. I no longer mess with them. It seems to be working fine without the updates.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

zdog said:


> Telstar,
> I've had similar problems with MMJ updates...and I came to the same conclusion as you. I no longer mess with them. It seems to be working fine without the updates.


Yeah, I'm pretty happy with it. 
I don't use Windows Media or Real Player for music library's or Playlists anymore since I've been using MM. 
I like the "Metropolis" skin for it's dark, sleek look.

I'm using the BASIC version and might upgrade to PLUS at some point. 
But, for now I wish I could get rid of that....Upgrade to Plus AD....that I get each time I close MM.
But, I guess that's the concession we have to make when using a "free" version. Certainly the developers want, and need, to market a version where they can make a buck. Nothing wrong with that. But for now the Basic version is doing what I need.

Telstar


----------



## Moe007 (Jan 12, 2005)

I am trying to uninstall this program and I don't have the disc anymore and it keeps saying I am using the program and it is open so it can't uninstall???? But it's not open anywhere and it keeps giving me the same reply saying jukebox/MMJB.exe in use Does anyone know how to fix that?


----------

